# FREE Peek-A-Boo Infant Cap Knit



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

This is a FREE download. 
Infant cap sized preemie, newborn, and 3 mos.
Simple knit eyelet pattern. Cap can be easily custom sized, as per instructions in pattern. Designed for girl or boy. Cap is knit in the round. I used double point needles, but any 'knit in the round' method of your choice can be used. Knit on size 6 needles with a gauge of 22 sts and 30 rows = 4 inches. I used Bernat Softee Baby #3 yarn, but any yarn matching these specifications can be substituted. I most often suggest easy care, washable yarns, for babies.
Enjoy, and look for more of my designs coming soon.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-knitting-ewes-patterns--peek-a-boo-infant-cap


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Very cute!! That would be adorable on a newborn!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Adorable, and thank you for giving us all a freebie!


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

So sweet,thank you for the link.


----------



## Sheilak1 (Feb 20, 2012)

what length circular needle do you use for a hat this size


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful and generous of you. Thank you! Looking forward to seeing more of your designs.

I edited your title to reflect that it is FREE! Yippee!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is such a sweet cap! Love the design! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Cate 001 (Jun 2, 2011)

Cute hat, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Sheilak1 said:


> what length circular needle do you use for a hat this size


The cap has a small circumference. I think as with socks, if you're going to use one circular needle, you need the smallest you can find. 9 inch. 12 inch might work but you will be stretching it. I find dpns or two circular needle method, much easier than fiddling with one small circular, but everyone has their favorite method.
Enjoy the pattern.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Really cute. Thank you for the link. Looking forward to making them.


----------



## aljay (Feb 15, 2013)

Just what I have been looking for, getting a new granddaughter next month. Thanks.


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

This is so cute. Thank you for sharing and looking forward to more of your designs.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

So cute, thank you for the freebie!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

That is adorable! Thank you for sharing, very generous of you.


----------



## HoneyH (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you, I've downloaded it and hope to make one soon. It is so cute.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Many thanks for a darling hat!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Very cute and so nice of you to share.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful, it is now in my "favourite" baby knits file - soon to be knit for a set of triplets


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Thanks so much !


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for your generosity in sharing your adorable pattern.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Its so sweet


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

Thank you SO much! I'm making hats for a little preemie & trying to make them all different. This will make her the fashion diva of the NICU!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Bronxgirl said:


> Thank you SO much! I'm making hats for a little preemie & trying to make them all different. This will make her the fashion diva of the NICU!


You will make a new preemie mom very happy 
As a business I sew preemie clothes in many sizes and knit hats and sweaters to give to the parents. A preemie is a huge stress to a family.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Tove said:


> You will make a new preemie mom very happy
> As a business I sew preemie clothes in many sizes and knit hats and sweaters to give to the parents. A preemie is a huge stress to a family.


How well I know, I was 7 mos. when my son was born in 1973. Medical miracles have been made since then.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Linda6885 said:


> How well I know, I was 7 mos. when my son was born in 1973. Medical miracles have been made since then.


7 months gestation was early back in '73. Today they are creating miracles......


----------

